# Protect your hobby with an email.



## EUARK Tony (Jun 18, 2012)

Dear Everyone,

As you are likely aware, our hubby is under threat from animal rights extremists and anti reptile keeping legislation. For the past 15 years the Federation of British Herpetologists (FBH) has been very successful in the battle within the UK to fight these issues as they have arisen. Realising this, those who oppose us have begun to take their animal rights campaigns to the European Commission, knowing that legislation produced there will have a default blanket effect across the whole of Europe. It is important to acknowledge that the UK will be affected by legislation produced in Europe.

The European reptile community is currently working to replicate the successes of the FBH and other worldwide herp organisations such as USARK which fight for herpers in the USA. The resulting organisation is called EU ARK – the European Union Association of Reptile Keepers. 

EUARK recognises the strength and the success of the UK’s reptile community and has recruited (read ‘press ganged’) the expertise of Chris Newman, the current chairman of the FBH. Chris has kindly agreed to chair EU ARK. In addition EU ARK has recruited me, Tony Jones to look after communications for the organisation. I’ll be introducing myself more fully on these forums a later this week. 


The FBH, through Chris Newman and his small group of volunteers and associates, has worked hard to represent our hobby in court and in government and has simply not had the resources to communicate the issues and battles with the herp community. I have offered to help Chris and FBH to address this, starting here with members of the online community. We aim to use email as our primary mode of contact in the first instance. The huge successes we enjoyed at the IHS show in Doncaster this weekend is a great example of how enthusiasm and support from YOU can have an enormous and beneficial effect. 

Please take the time to email the FBH and be included on their mailing list. We propose to produce a monthly e-newsletter containing the news and new developments from across Europe and the UK. We will also likely use the mailing list to recruit your support and help when necessary. We will of course continue to post updates and links here on the popular online forums too.

Thank you again for your support and enthusiasm. I was proud and moved to see our hobby united and at its best this weekend. This is our greatest asset in our work against those that unfairly oppose our hobby.

Please email NOW at this address to be included in future mailings.
Your support is vital now more than ever.

*[email protected]*

Best Regards


Tony Jones
Head of Communications
European Union Association of Reptile Keepers

Cc Chris Newman
Chairman
Federation of British Herpetologists
European Union Association of Reptile Keepers


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Once again Tony, Welcome to RFUK.

It was a pleasure to meet you this past weekend. I look forward to working with you, EUARK and the FBH in the coming years.
You will be a great asset to our Hobby :notworthy:

Kindest Regards Dean ERAC Vice Chairman....


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Tony was nice chatting to you on sunday, i was the psychologist who gave you their card if that helps. If i can help with anything drop me an email. 

Jay


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

hi and welcome wish i could of made the comferance but had to pull out at last minute:bash:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome Tony... agree with everything you said, but think you'll find it's our hobby under threat... unless we all have a collective hubby:lol2::whistling2:

Keep on keeping on chick, and let me know when you find me anything to do... J


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Was impressed with you Tony. I can see you will be a great asset to the FBH and the hobby.


----------



## jlmp (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi!
As above, I have sent an email to be included on FBH mailing list. I have also sent a pm asking about joining EU ARK. I am already a member of the IHS, but wanted to join EU ARK as well. As I couldn't find any way to join through the website, I sent a couple of emails but have never had any reply. There have been a couple of other people on one of the Irish forums also asking about how to join up to EU ARK, who have also sent emails but to no avail. So, how do we join???

Thanks


----------



## wuyi2037 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can see you will







be a great asset to the FBH and the hobby.


----------

